# What the &^#* is happening here?



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2005)

That is a very good question!   Not even I know, but I will try to update you all on what has been happening.

OK, last time I talked to anyone, I'd started the Beverly diet.  I got about 3 weeks into it and my motivation to workout left the flippin' building like Elvis.  
Oh I called to it and I said, "hey, motivation -- where the hell are you"?  But it never answered.

It was too damn busy stuffing fried banana and peanut butter sandwiches in it's mouth to answer.

We've still been trying to get pregnant.  My last IUI in July failed and we had to take a break in August because of timing conflicts.  We were ready to start up again this month, but now with financial issues, we are forced to take another break.  So, this month I am going to concentrate on getting back into the gym and getting back on the fitness bandwagon.

I have started acupuncture and am drinking a Chinese herbal tea to deal with the infertility.  Hopefully that alone will help this month and we can get pregnant on our own.  Otherwise, possibly next month, we'll enlist the help of my RE again.

OK, so to update:
I'm going back to Beverly and going to follow  my plan.
I'm getting back on my supplements (thank God I still have some left)
I'm going to get back into the gym and try to work off my fat ass.

I'm going to need help....so much help is appreciated.
Thanks for everyone.   Glad you all haven't forgotten about me....Jodie and Mike, thanks for calling guys....love you both
Tam


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

Good luck with your plans.  I have some close friends who have gone through some similar issues and know how hard it can be.  Hopefully everything will work out for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Pylon....things have not been easy.

But much praying about various issues and many attemps to resolve them will prevail.  I feel certain!

I DID take my 7Keto this morning and I DID go to the gym.  I only got in 20 minutes of cardio and did adductors and then crunches, 100reps.  But that was better than laying my fat ass in bed....so I feel pretty good about that.

OK, gotta go get my breakfast now...will try to be back later.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

Baby steps, Fitgirl.  It's all about consistency, right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2005)

09-08-05
Another wonderful morning at the gym.  
20 minutes cardio on treadmill;
100 reps crunches
3 sets skull crushers
3 sets tricep extensions

Eating is not bad today at all.   Have stayed away from the candy that is sitting in my office as I am doing a fundraiser for my son, so that's good!

All in all, it has been a pretty good two days.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2005)

09/12/05 Monday morning....did not want to get up and go workout, but I did it anyway.  Was so glad that I did because I felt much better afterwards.

It was 15 minutes on the treadmill and then legs.  Although I went light on the legs, I did do: ham curls 3 sets/quad ext 3 sets/leg press 3 sets/calf raises 3 sets.

It was nice and I realized on Saturday while I was doing shoulders...I just love the iron.  I just really love my workouts and don't know why I ever stopped.   I think the miscarriage in March just completely took away all of my motivation....

I was in the gym off and on, but I couldn't believe until I really took a pencil to paper, that I had been out of the gym for almost 5 months.   

It really is good to be back and good to getting back to my workouts.

Hope everyone is doing well today!  Hope you all had a great weekend.  I did because the *LONGHORNS* won Saturday night.


----------



## blueboy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Fitgirl!

I am glad to see that you are back in the saddle!  You will be rockin' in no time once you get into your routine.  You know you can do it!

I watched that game on Saturday.  As much as I dislike the longhorns (i'm a red raider) it was good to see Texas representing.

Keep working hard at the gym!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2005)

YES!!!!   Texas representin'.   

It was close, but we pulled it off and I heard that noone has beat Ohio on home field at a night game in something like 13 years!!!

You gotta give us props!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 21, 2005)

09/21
Workouts are still going great.  I even have a little side contest going on with my sister in law....we're both going to try to lose up to 20 and maybe more pounds, so we're both going to get a jar and put a dollar in it everytime we mess up with our diets or not work out, so the one who gets the closest by Christmas will win all of the money that is in both jars!!!!

1 mile on the treadmill this morning
Triceps

M1: turkey bacon and dry 7-grain ww toast, 1/2 c. decaf coffee, water the rest of the morning.
M2: Salad for lunch with water
M3:
M4:


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Tam! I'm glad that your getting back into your workouts again. I'm proud of you. 
Your in my thoughts & prayers for a baby!! 

I had surgery 3 weeks ago AGAIN, So here's hoping to me getting pregnant soon too. 

Take care sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2005)

Aaaaahhhh Stace....thanks for stoppin' by babe, thanks for the prayers for a baby too honey....I'm praying that you and Matt get a tiny little Princess too  

How are you doing since your surgery?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi everyone....thanks to everyone for stopping by to wish me a Happy b-day in the open chat.

Things are good here, still bouncing back and forth a little, but getting my workouts in and that's the best part.  Did triceps yesterday and I'm dying!

Drinking my coffee and about to go have my oatmeal.

BBL, hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Tam! How are you? 
Thanks for the prayers!! 

Just wanted to say hello, I really wish I could keep a journal.. I miss this place. But I would have to constantly "Bump" my journal everytime I logged in. 
Anyway, hope the workouts and everything is going good


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2005)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say hello, I really wish I could keep a journal.. I miss this place.


We miss you! Hang in there


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 16, 2005)

Some of us oldies are here still SURPRISE!! you are being thought of darlin and if you ever need a shoulder I have been the same route as you about 6 years ago.. Hang in there honey!

stay strong

smiles

Erilaya


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

hey hottie!
Hope all is well!
On those things we talked about on the phone...gla to hear theyare going they way they are!
Keep pushing. I ma getting myself back into the habit, so if I can do it, so can u!
mike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for bumping me you guys.

All is well here.  Just found out yesterday our latest IUI failed.  We're having to take a break and I am scheduled for a minor surgery (laparoscopy) on Nov. 18th.  

I am still doing my workouts   and my main focus for the next month or so, is going to be to get healthier, lose a little weight and keep up with my acupuncture.   I think all of these combined with the lap next month might result in a viable pregnancy for us.  We are leaving it in God's hands though and whatever His plan is for us, will pan out!  I feel certain of this.

Thanks guys.  I'll continue to check in I'm sure.....thanks for checkin' in with me.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Tam!
Heh heee...hot texan? I'd bump ya everytime I could...

Where is this gonna be at? (where on yo? I looked up laparoscopy, and found different areas)
U gonna be ok?
oh...if u care to know..I am talking w/ the ex...again...go figure..we get a spark again..and now she's moved to Denver. From 6 minutes away to nearly 60...oy.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

looks like we need to bump u some more....
it would seem..you are one of those 'multiple-bumper' kind of girls.....lucky hubby...


----------

